# WSP price increases- wil you still shop with them?



## Tabitha

WSP 'changed' their prices yesterday. According to their facebook page 1/2 of their fragrances were goping down (some as low as $10.00 per pound) and 1/2 were going up (as high as $60.00+ per pound).

I went in & looked at the 11 I get from them & they all 11 went up.

Did yours go up or down? 

Since WSP builds their shipping into their prices at 25%, does that mean it costs $2.50 to ship 1# of lime, but $15.00 to ship 1# of angel?


----------



## Genny

Honestly, I love the customer service and fast shipping I've always had at WSP, but over the past 6 months I've been slowly working my way away from them for most of the things I need.


----------



## MrsFusion

I've only ordered from them 3 times.  I want to pick up a couple more of the green loaf pans...and I love the Coconut Lime Verbena(it went up)...

Sadly, I think EVERYTHING will be going up soon!


----------



## Deda

While I understand the price increase and I think it's fair to charge based on the cost I really don't like the shipping.  

How can it be touted as free when you receive a 25% discount if you don't ship but just pick it up?

Thankfully, I only use 2 FOs from WSP, neither of which went up by more than a dollar or two.

FWIW, I find their prices on packaging to be very good.


----------



## carebear

In their defense, Agilex/IFT has raised (or is raising) their prices by about 10% - and many of our suppliers are getting their FOs from them.  It's reasonable for WSP to pass along the increase.

As for the poll, the closest answer for me would be "It doesn't; I stopped using them when they wrapped their shipping into their prices." but  it's not just about their "free shipping" - it's about their inconsistent pricing and policies.

There are a few things I was getting from them anyway - but I think that's about over.


----------



## Harlow

Angel went from 30 something to over $60.00. That is WAY more than 10%.

We all have price increases from time to time but to double a price is outrageous.


----------



## itsjustsoap

i pick and choose and only get sale items


----------



## Deda

And the other shoe drops.

Minimum orders just increased to $30 and the pickup discount is no more.

Que Sera, Sera.

SKS still offers free shipping on orders over $250.


----------



## Tabitha

Wow.


----------



## candice19

It seems that many "designer dupes" have gone up dramatically.

At a quick glance, many oils I purchased earlier this month are priced ~$3 cheaper at the same volume now.  At the time I ordered, I was surprised at the price increase.  WSP price changes are driving me nuts lol


----------



## candice19

I also feel that WSP is now really taking away the ability/ease for soapers to try new fragrances oil - some 2 oz FOs are upwards of $8!  Plus a $30 minimum?  ..... *sigh*

Maybe they are targeting soapers who order more volume.


----------



## Deda

I did my taxes in the last week, I was surprised to see it on paper, but FO's for me mostly come from Sweet Cakes (expensive, but fantastic) and Natures Garden.  

I'm not saying that WSP is being deceitful, but all the policy changes don't make for warm fuzzies.  Now what I mean?

And I still don't get the no break on the pick ups.  Wasn't it just a few months ago that we were told how fabulous that WSP had worked a deal with UPS and was going to offer us such a fabo deal?  What happened to that?


----------



## dubnica

I don't buy FO's from them, only oils/butters and molds, but by now I have all molds I will ever need (I hope) and for oils/butters - I will only buy shea from them.

One more think I don't like about them is that you cannot use your points if your purchase is less then $100.  This sucks!  I have like 500 points and can't use them becasue I never buy over $50.


----------



## krissy

i hate the minimum order going up :evil: it was one of the main reasons i bought from them, the low minimum order amount. i will still order the stuff that i have to, but i wont be able to do it as often. 
i understand the price increases for the things that have been increased on them, but i just dont get the minimum order increase.


----------



## candice19

I feel like it would be better if they got rid of their deceptive "free shipping." 

"Free" shipping + price increase + minimum order = simply too much


----------



## rubyslippers

carebear said:
			
		

> ...I stopped using them when they wrapped their shipping into their prices." but  it's not just about their "free shipping" - it's about their inconsistent pricing and policies.



Ditto that!  When I first began this hobby, WSP was the first supplier I purchased from and consistently made additional purchases until everything I was buying began inching it's price up everytime I looked at their website.  

I keep a spreadsheet with all suppliers I regularly purchase from and  items listed that I regularly purchase and WSP's constant deviation of prices was totally wrecking havoc on my spreadsheet.  :shock:  I could not keep it updated; would modify the thing and reprint it & the next time I went to their website there was another price increase.  I got so frustrated with this process that I just completely eliminated them from my spreadsheet and quit purchasing from them.  Period!

I rec'd the email about their price reduction and checked it out again and may purchase from them again.  Since I purchase a lot of carrier/luxury oils in 16 oz quantities, they now have some very competitive prices.  (Apricot was $8.00 and is now $4.46....big savings; especially with free shipping).  I hope this is not just a marketing ploy to lure buyers back in and quickly increase prices again.  If it is, there are other suppliers that will have my business.


----------



## The Queen

The facebook thread about this price change says it was done to  "decrease your product costs".  Is ANYONE feeling our product costs have been decreased? Not I.


----------



## agriffin

Deda said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that WSP is being deceitful, but all the policy changes don't make for warm fuzzies.  Now what I mean?



I will say they are being deceitful.  I do not agree with their use of the term "free shipping".  It is shipping included.  I know...beating a dead horse.  But this is why I stopped using them.


----------



## Genny

I admit that when I was a newbie and just starting out, I got sucked in to WSP by the really cheap shipping they had at the time (I think it was $5 or something).  
But now I'm honestly just tired of the constant changes being made to pricing and policies.
I think that if they would have just had priced their products without the "bucket pricing" and charged regular shipping, then they wouldn't have made so many people upset.


----------



## Tabitha

I don't have a problem with bucket pricing. 

We all do it on one level or another

I sell lotion in 16 fragrances, all for $11.50 per 8oz bottle. I don't charge $12.75 for rose, $12.45 for sandalwood, $10.19 for orange, etc. I bucket price. I sell them all for $11.50.  We all do!


----------



## carebear

Genny said:
			
		

> I think that if they would have just had priced their products without the "bucket pricing" and charged regular shipping, then they wouldn't have made so many people upset.


That could be very challenging and expensive to manage.   They'd have to custom price everything in their system and then move the prices when their costs moved.


----------



## Tabitha

carebear said:
			
		

> Genny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if they would have just had priced their products without the "bucket pricing" and charged regular shipping, then they wouldn't have made so many people upset.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be very challenging and expensive to manage.   They'd have to custom price everything in their system and then move the prices when their costs moved.
Click to expand...


Which is what they are doing now. I find it amazing too that she asked what her customers thought about it 1 day & it was all changed over like magic the next. That was a lot of work to get all those numbers crunched & up on the website overnight- almost like magic  :wink: .


----------



## Healinya

Yeah... I'm done with them.. Thanks for the update.. I used to make $150ish orders and pay $12 shipping - that turned into just spending $20-30 here and there when I found a good deal on something or had a whim to try out something new.. now it's drops to $0.


----------



## lauramw71

Wow, I was looking at their oils.. jojoba is $26 for 16oz??? WOW!  I looked back in my spreadsheet, and a year ago I purchased it for like $7!  But looking through their oils alot of them have DRASTICALLY come down in price.  Glycerin is under $2 for 16oz!!
I really like their customer service and everything, but will have to pick and choose what I order from them.  I use quite a bit of jojoba, but at that price, I don't know if I can afford it!  It is almost the same price as emu oil!!!  
I will continue to use them, before every order I price compare to different companies, and alot of times WSP comes out the winner.


----------



## Deda

http://fb.me/L6JKFpbl

And now we know the rest of the story.  It's mighty expensive to ship to Canada.  Now we can subsidize the cost.  Great for Canadians, probably makes little difference to those who use regular shipping, but amounts to a 25% increase to Ohio local soapers. 

Your never going to convince me that this wasn't a planned out scheme.


----------



## carebear

Deda said:
			
		

> http://fb.me/L6JKFpbl
> 
> And now we know the rest of the story.  It's mighty expensive to ship to Canada.  Now we can subsidize the cost.  Great for Canadians, probably makes little difference to those who use regular shipping, but amounts to a 25% increase to Ohio local soapers.
> 
> Your never going to convince me that this wasn't a planned out scheme.


So they build their international business funded by their local customers. Won't say it's unethical, but IMO a very bad business decision. Which I will now go share on FB.


----------



## Tabitha

Speachless!


----------



## Deda

Icing on the cake or nail in the coffin?  Comment on WSPs Facebook thread that you're unhappy about the changes/Tom-foolery.


----------



## Tabitha

UPDATE: Originalythey stated 200 fos would be going down in price (including most of her top sellers) and 250 would be going up in price.

When the smoke settled, only 83 went down- (scents no one was buying anyway for the most part) leaving approx 360 to go up.


----------



## Tabitha

Anyone need replacement sources for the fos they will no longer be buying from WSP? Please join this thread.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... 050#210050


----------



## AmyW

Looking through my past orders...

Price up:
Coffee Mocha 8oz went from 18.00 to 19.81
Country Apple 2oz went from 6.50 to 8.09
Crazy Caramel Corn 8oz went from 14.00 to 14.84
Lavender 30/32 EO 2oz went from 12.25 to 19.23  :shock: 
Reed Stick Diffuser Base 16oz went from 8.75 to 11.55
Sea Clay 1lb went from 11.95 to 13.12

Price down:
Cocoa Butter Natural 1lb went from 11.50 to 9.82
Shea Butter Natural 1lb went from 10.75 to 8.31
Twilight Woods FO 2oz went from 6.50 to 6.36
Glycerin 16oz went from 6.75 to 1.96  :? 
White Kaolin Clay 1lb went from 4.75 to 2.72
Bentonite Clay 1lb went from 6.00 to 2.02
Stearic Acid 1lb went from 5.75 to 3.52
Kept Powder 1lb went from 8.95 to 6.78
Orange Cranberry FO 2oz went from 6.25 to 3.71

Time to shop around. Sigh. I'm not wasting my time doing that stupid price match form. All companies that do those know that it's just a way to suck people in and the majority never use the forms.


----------



## Harlow

Lowering prices on a few butters, oils & powders is just a distraction IMHO. They too will go up, when you least expect it & most need it. It seems to be the trend over there. 

Saving $1.37 on sea-clay does not make up for charging $15.00 more on my fav fo.

I for 1 am not falling for it.

I imaginge this little stunt will put them out of businesss unless they have a change of heart when it hits them in the pocketbook.


----------



## The Queen

Maybe I should send Debbie a thank you letter.

I decided to look around & see if I could source my containers elsewhere.

I now get my 4oz jars $10.00 cheaper per 100 shopping at www.containerandpackaging.com .

I am now also saving $10.00 per 100 clam shell molds with lids by purchasing them at Brambleberry.


----------



## Deda

I ordered clamshell molds this morning from Brambleberry, the price was fantastic and the shipping more than fair.


I'm a happy camper.  I've got a feeling I'll probably be buying a lot of stuff from BB in the future.

I ran some numbers over the weekend I found that I'd spent almost 6000 in the last 3 years at WSP, and I don't even buy oils from them.  Mostly FO's and a few odds and ends.  I wonder if they realize how much business they've lost?


----------



## Tabitha

Good to know about the molds. I was wondering where I was going to pick those up.

I found the water soluble paper here: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

For $6.00 less per 100. 

I too can see my product costs going down and my profits going up as I re-source my supplies  .


----------



## bablondie25

*I*

I still shop at WSP, I have to watch the prices and put back FO's that are too pricey, though, as long as it's over 30$ I find the prices of what I do buy a decent deal since they are 2-ounce jars. I'll continue buying from them for now. I do try to keep in mind that shipping is added to the price so that helps me to think that it's cheaper and not get overwhelmed with the prices.


----------



## Kenjifujima

Low minimum order quantity. I'm still going to order things that are, but I will not be able to do it often.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------

